
Effects of Covid-19 on US Food System - agilboa19
https://www.refed.com/content-hub/refeds-covid-19-u-s-food-system-review/
======
agilboa19
Curious what companies are doing to address the effects of food waste across
the supply chain. It seems that ReFED has started a fund for this:
[https://www.refed.com/content-hub/announcing-our-
covid-19-fo...](https://www.refed.com/content-hub/announcing-our-
covid-19-food-waste-solutions-fund/)

